# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Fotografias embalse de Lechago.

## IMP68

Hola de nuevo a todos.

A la vuelta de la estancia en Huesca pasamos por este embalse para fotografiarlo. 

Nos salimos de la autovia A-23 de vuelta a Castellón en la salida de Daroca, que está un poco lejos, pero así fuimos un rato por la N-234, que es mucho mas interesante y además como ahora no va practicamente ningun coche es mucho mas fácil de ir.

Aqui os dejo unas cuantas fotos
















Creo que por aquí es por donde entra el agua bombeada desde el Jiloca, que está bastante cerca.





Espero que os hayan gustado. Saludos a todos

----------

frfmfrfm (30-oct-2016),Galán (29-oct-2016),HUESITO (31-oct-2016),Jonasino (30-oct-2016),Los terrines (30-oct-2016),perdiguera (30-oct-2016),titobcn (02-nov-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonito reportaje IMP68.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Jonasino

Que gusto ver de nuevo aportaciones asi al foro

----------

